# [email protected] IS GOOD!



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

This wonderful sewing machine "shade tree mechanics" group, We Fix It, just sent out a different kind of message that looked like spam.

If you know them, check your filters for the last couple days, and if you don't check them out!:lonergr:


----------

